# Problème SSL et de certificat



## regisr57 (29 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

A peu près depuis la dernière version de Safari 7.1.6 (mais c'est juste pour donner une date) , MacOS 10.9.5, je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur Paypal.
Quelque soit le navigateur.
J'ai bien tenté de vérifier dans le trousseau mais tout paraît comme il faut ("par défaut" pour tous les certificats racine et intermédiaires).
*https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6984765*
Elle est où la "login" chain?

Avec Vivaldi:
Il se peut que la page Web à l'adresse *https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mpp/home* soit temporairement inaccessible ou qu'elle ait été déplacée de façon permanente à une autre adresse Web.
Code d'erreur : ERR_SSL_UNRECOGNIZED_NAME_ALERT.

Avec Safari:
Ne peut pas ouvrir une connexion sécurisé...

Firefox et Opera: idem

Peut on retrouver l'état avant la mise à jour? Ce serait plus simple! (et ne pas l'appliquer...)

Bien cordialement,
Régis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,



regisr57 a dit:


> *https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6984765*
> Elle est où la "login" chain?


J'ai traduit la marche à suivre là : http://forums.macg.co/threads/conne...sible-et-autres-ennuis.1263917/#post-12872423


----------



## regisr57 (30 Mai 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai traduit la marche à suivre là : http://forums.macg.co/threads/conne...sible-et-autres-ennuis.1263917/#post-12872423


Le problème c'est que je l'ai fait! Login = Session alors? ce que je pensais...
J'ai recherché aussi le certificat de Symantec qui est dans la chaîne.
Ca ne marche pas non plus avec l'utilisateur invité. Donc ce doit être dans le trousseau système ou certificat racine? Mais celui là aucune raison d'y toucher!

J'ai aussi essayé en important les certificats Verisign, Symantec et Paypal.com, paypal.co.ok manuellement. (récupérés sur une session faite sur un autre ordi), sans succès, mais il doit me manquer un des certificats Symantec. Normalement ce n'est pas grave.

L'AppStore n'a aucun problème. 
Est ce qu'on peut récupérer les trousseaux d'une sauvegarde?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Mai 2015)

Comme ça touche tous les navigateurs et toutes les sessions, il est peut-être utile de s'intéresser aux Caches du SSL
= http://b.rthr.me/wp/2012/07/a-fix-for-ssl-certificate-problems-on-mac-osx-lion/


----------



## regisr57 (4 Juin 2015)

Merci pour votre aide, malheureusement  sans  succès! 
Surtout que j'ai essayé avec openssl (donc indépendant des navigateurs et des trousseaux):
$ openssl s_client -servername www.paypal.com -connect www.paypal.com:443
CONNECTED(00000003)
140735168861024:error:14077458:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 unrecognized name:s23_clnt.c:741:
---
no peer certificate available
---
No client certificate CA names sent
---
SSL handshake has read 7 bytes and written 345 bytes
---
New, (NONE), Cipher is (NONE)
Secure Renegotiation IS NOT supported
Compression: NONE
Expansion: NONE
---

(sans servername idem)

Je précise que la commande fonctionne avec tous les autres sites que j'ai pu tester! Dont ceux de mon environnement professionnel et google, et avec des sites nécessitant l'extension servername de TLS.


J'ai deux versions d'OpenSSL:
$ /usr/bin/openssl version
OpenSSL 0.9.8zd 8 Jan 2015
$ /opt/local/bin/openssl version
OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012

Résultat similaire mais je m'égare. Quelle est la particularité de Paypal?
Le problème s'est produit entre le 5 et le 17 mai. L'installation de Safari 7.1.6 date du 7 mai.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2015)

Comme ça ne touche qu'un seul site, 
peut-être vider les caches du navigateur (Onyx, menu _Développement_ de Safari),
et virer les cookies Paypal ?


----------

